# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  ســـحر التواقيع... مع ســـحر القوافي ... متجدد

## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 

*بدون مقدمات* 
*الموضوع باين من عنوانه*
** 
*تواقيعي في المده الاخيره عبارة عن سكراب*
*وهذا الفن غزا المنتديات بنجاح وصار الاكثر شيوعا واكثرها انتشار* 
*وقد اختلفت الاذواق* 

*وبما ان الاعضاء كل فتره يغيرو تواقيعهم* 
*حبيت احط هذا الموضوع لتسهيل على البعض* 
*وهي تواقيع الاعضاء الي سويتهم اني* 
*من قبل فترة* 
*عشان الي يبي يسويهم توقيع إله*
*ماعليه إلا انه يحط الصوره الي يبيها والتوقيع الي يبيه* 


*واكيد يكتب اسمه* 
*<< تسوي نفسها تعرف تشرح*  


*وان شاء الله اسوي* 
*تواقيع واحطهم هون كل فترة* 

*الموهيم* 
*بتلاقو مجموعه كبيره عبارة عن 25 توقيع متنوع* 
** 

*ان شاء الله يعجبوكم* 
*ولا تنسونا من صالح دعاكم* 

** 






*دمتــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*وهذي باقي المجموعه*

**

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*سحر القوافي* 

*واااو يعطيك الف عافيه سحوورة*

*دايم تبهرينا بما في جعبتك* 

*لاعدمناااك خيه*

*كونوا بخير ...*

*الأمل البعيد*

----------


## نبراس النور

مشكورة أختي سحر القوافي على المجهود الحلو
يعطيكـ العافية
وجزاكـ الله خير

تحياتي 
نبراس النور

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يعطيك ألفين عااافيه

----------


## fatemah

تسلميييييي سحورة مرررة روعة <اللي قول شافتهم ههههه
بس اكيد حلووين منش ياسحورة ولاننحرم جديدك المميز
تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## Hussain.T

مشكورة أختي سحر القوافي على المجهود الحلو
الله يعطيك العافية


تحياتي

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو حبيبتي ســـــــحوووره 
اكيييييييد وابصم بالعشره اكيييييد
حلووووووووين 
يعطيك العااااافيه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الله يسلمكم*

*ومشكورين على المرور*

*وان شاء الله مابين كل فترة احط تواقيع جديدة فرش*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## قمر دنياي

مشكوره اختي سحر القوافي على المجهود 

تسلمي 

والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه

تحياااااتو

قمووره

وان شاء الله اشوفك حاطتنه بعد شوي لان توقيعي مرره حلو بعد 

قمووره

----------


## uar

مشكوووووووره

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*تسلموووون*


*قموره*


*واخوي*

*uar*

*على المرور*

*وان شاء الله عجبوكم*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## بنت البلوش

مرحبا ياصديقتيـ سحورهـ
لقد أشتقتـ لسوالفكـ ومواضيعكـ الجميلهـ
تسلمـ يداكيـ المبدعهـ

----------


## Sweet Magic

*سحر القوافي 

*
*يعطيك العافيه * 


*على الابداع  في الافكار* 

*ما ننحرم من جديدك*

----------


## hope

*يسلموو حبيبتي سحــووره ..*

*ربي يعطيييك العـافيه* 

*لاعدمنـــاكـ*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

من غير مااشوفه اكيد حلوين
تسلمي خيتـــــــو .. ويعطيج العافية ع الجهود
مباركة ان شااااء الله .

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيـــــك العافيه سحر*

*بأنتظار ابداعك الجديد*

*دمتي بووود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*يسلمو يالغوالي* 

*ما نحرم منكم*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*فكره هااااايله 

تسلم الايادي و يعطيش العافيه على جهودش

موفقه لكل خير ان شاء الله
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلميييين سحوره ع التواقيع الرووووعه*
*تسلم الايااادي يارب*
*ماننحرم من عطائج ومجهودج الحلوو*
*دمتـي بود*
*تحياتي*

----------


## ♥_نسايم ورد_♥

الله يعطيك العافية

وألف شكر لك أخية على جهودك

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

يسلموو حبايبي على المرووور

ما انحرم منه

دمتــ بود

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

تسلمين خيوو
سحوووره 
فكره مره حلوه
تحياااتي لكي
صوت الاكرف

----------


## khozam



----------


## الرشيدان

يسلمووووووووووو ويعطيك الف عافيه على التواقيع الحلوه

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

*يعطيكي الف عافيه سحوره*


*يسلمو الاايادي*


*تحياتي*

----------


## MOONY

يسلموووووووووووو حبيبتي عالمجهود الحلوو
ربي يعطيكِ العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## فقاعة صابون

تسلميييين غلااتــي



ع المجهـــود الروعهـ




دمتيـ بـوـود

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

مشكووووووووووووره خيتو سحرالقوافي 

دايما تصاميمك حلوه كثير 

والله يعطيك الف عافيه لمجهودك الرائع 

دمتي بكل الود يا الغلا

----------


## علاء المصمم

yaslmoooooooooooooooo

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مشكورة خيتو سحوررره 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## الأمل الوردي

يسلموووووووووو


ويعطيك الف عافيه خيتوو

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووو حبيبتي والله ماتقصري على ابداعتك الرائعة
والله يوفقش لكل خير
والله يحقق امانيك يارب
بالتوفيق الك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يعطيك العافية وتسلم يمناك..*
* غاليتي سحر القوافي..*
*موفقة إن شاء الله* 
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## looovely

اهلييييييييييييييييييييييين حياتوا عساك ع القوه ان شاء لله ولا عدمنا هالتوااااااااااقيع يارب فقيره من مال الله يامحسنين ابغى توقيع لا هنتي غناتي شوفيني كيف افشل بدوت توقيع.. على فكره ترى اثق بذوقك وما تحتاجي مواصفات اعطيش اياها.. اوكي يسلمووووووو

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

روووووووووووووعه 

يسلموحبيبتي سحر القوافي 

التوقيعات حلووووووين كثير 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## شفق

الله يعطيش العافبه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مشكوورة 

ذوقك حلو سحوورة

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

مشكوورة اختي سحر القوافي على الموضوع الحلو

والتواقيييع واجد حلوة



تحياتي

----------


## سيلفر

مشكوووووووووووووور ه

----------


## لهيب الأنفاس

يسلمووووووووووو اخي على التواقيع ..........


لهـــــــــــــــــيب الأنفــــــــــــــــــــــــاس

----------


## مضراوي

*مشكورة أختي ع المجهود*
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## همسة ألم

يسلموووو حبوبه 
ربي يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي..

----------


## فتى الاحلام 2

مشكورة على التواقيع الرائعة

----------


## فردوس الجنان

يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم

عطاش الله العافية والله يقويش

ننتظر جديدك

نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## صفآء الروح

*مشكورة خيتو سحر على هذي التواقيع*
*والله يعطيش الف عافية*
*دمتي بخير*

----------

